# Would like a custom cobia



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just interested and would like to know what it would take to get a 9' cobia rod with a foam split grip. Split style reel seat and a cool design including silver dark blue and black. Id like the rod to be black and a medium to medium heavy with a med fast action. Ill supply the guides myself. I have a set of custom wire guides already. 

Im not trying to be overly picky but I keep seeing people saying they want a rod and then not having all the info needed to get a quote. So if you have the time anyone let me know. Im not looking for a factory look so novice begginers are welcome...

thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you looking for a pier rod or a boat rod? Will you be throwing jigs, and if so what size will it be? Are you wanting graphite, composite or glass? How elaborate are you wanting to go on the buttwrap? Give me an idea of how many guides you have, as well if they are single foot or double foot, and if so how elaborate of an underwrap are you wanting to go with? 
Once these questions are answered I can get a better idea of what blank will be best suited for your needs.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

-Pier rod 
-Graphit blank ( I like the heavier action with a fast action)
-Throwing jigs only. 2-3 ounce.
-Would like dark blue onblack with silver boarders.
-As far as wrap I dont care what it is really as long as it looks different than commercial spun rods. I do like the diamond look whatever that is called. 
-6 guides
-Double foot custom made stainless guides
-As far as the guide wrap, keep it simple and clean again carry then blue on black and silver boarder.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Well now you have a few blanks to choose from. I can do a Batson rainshadow 1088, or a Pacbay 1088. Both make dang good cobia rods for pier fishing. These are both middle of the line rods and reasonably affordable. If you want to go high end we could step up to a Phenix or United Composites, but your looking at a blank that is gonna run close to 200 bucks. But, you will proabaly be one of a few people with a carbon fiber/kevelar rod on the gulf coast.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

Billcollecter will hook you up with an awesome rod!!!!
jeb is a great guy and knows what he is doing when it comes to rod building


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Rod*

Check the BST Forum. C2


----------

